# ICD-10 Final Rule



## dballard2004 (Jan 15, 2009)

CMS issued the final rule on ICD-10 today.  The implementation date is October 1, 2013.

Here is a link to the HHS Press Release:

http://www.hhs.gov/news/press/2009pres/01/20090115c.html


----------

